# [HARDWARE] analyse logs smartctl

## jotake

Bonjour, 

En lisant un topic récent sur un disque dur neuf apparemment plus ou moins mort, je me suis dis qu'il serait bien que j'aille aussi faire parler les miens...

Mais ne parlant pas courrament le langage de smartctl je m'en remet à vous pour me dire ce que vous pensez de l'état de santé de deux de mes HDD.

Le 1er (un vieux disque IDE de 80 Giga)

```

 serveur ~ # smartctl -a /dev/hda

smartctl 5.39.1 2010-01-28 r3054 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate U7 family

Device Model:     ST380022A

Serial Number:    3KB0PASG

Firmware Version: 3.30

User Capacity:    80,026,361,856 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   6

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2

Local Time is:    Mon Nov 15 00:20:43 2010 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82)   Offline data collection activity

               was completed without error.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        ( 426) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               No General Purpose Logging support.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (  64) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   063   055   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       135275900

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       1023

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   087   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       482036684

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   072   072   000    Old_age   Always       -       25091

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   097   097   020    Old_age   Always       -       3963

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   048   058   000    Old_age   Always       -       48

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   063   055   000    Old_age   Always       -       135275900

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   195   000    Old_age   Always       -       12

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

202 Data_Address_Mark_Errs  0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 15 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

   CR = Command Register [HEX]

   FR = Features Register [HEX]

   SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

   SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

   CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

   CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

   DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

   DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

   ER = Error register [HEX]

   ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 15 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 22495 hours (937 days + 7 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  00 50 05 0c 4d e5 a0  

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  a1 00 05 0c 4d e5 a0 00      01:07:23.412  IDENTIFY PACKET DEVICE

  ca 00 00 88 4c e5 e0 00      01:07:12.939  WRITE DMA

  c8 00 08 98 89 6c e0 00      01:07:12.930  READ DMA

  ca 00 08 30 4c e5 e0 00      01:07:12.929  WRITE DMA

  c8 00 10 38 ec 1a e1 00      01:07:12.914  READ DMA

Error 14 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21557 hours (898 days + 5 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 00 d0 2a e4 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x00e42ad0 = 14953168

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 00 d0 2a e4 e0 00      00:01:33.685  READ DMA

  c8 00 b0 20 2a e4 e0 00      00:01:33.683  READ DMA

  c8 00 50 c8 29 e4 e0 00      00:01:33.666  READ DMA

  c8 00 50 c8 29 e4 e0 00      00:01:33.233  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 c8 28 e4 e0 00      00:01:33.222  READ DMA

Error 13 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21557 hours (898 days + 5 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 01 17 2a e4 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 1 sectors at LBA = 0x00e42a17 = 14952983

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 50 c8 29 e4 e0 00      00:01:33.233  READ DMA

  c8 00 00 c8 28 e4 e0 00      00:01:33.222  READ DMA

  c8 00 10 90 c8 e5 e0 00      00:01:33.222  READ DMA

  c8 00 10 78 c8 e5 e0 00      00:01:33.216  READ DMA

  c8 00 08 38 c6 e5 e0 00      00:01:33.213  READ DMA

Error 12 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21557 hours (898 days + 5 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 01 07 4d cf e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 1 sectors at LBA = 0x00cf4d07 = 13585671

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 08 00 4d cf e0 00      00:01:29.559  READ DMA

  c8 00 10 e0 4c cf e0 00      00:01:29.554  READ DMA

  c8 00 08 b0 4b ca e0 00      00:01:29.547  READ DMA

  c8 00 08 30 4c ce e0 00      00:01:29.538  READ DMA

  c8 00 10 c8 b6 cd e0 00      00:01:29.537  READ DMA

Error 11 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 21557 hours (898 days + 5 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 01 24 1c 00 a2  Error: ICRC, ABRT 1 sectors at LBA = 0x02001c24 = 33561636

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 3f e5 1c 00 a1 00      00:01:17.428  READ DMA

  c8 00 3f 40 00 00 a0 00      00:01:17.424  READ DMA

  c8 00 3f 3a 00 00 a2 00      00:01:17.419  READ DMA

  c8 00 3f 40 00 00 a0 00      00:01:17.418  READ DMA

  c8 00 3f 01 00 00 a0 00      00:01:17.413  READ DMA

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     22970         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     18799         -

# 3  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     18667         -

# 4  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     14398         -

# 5  Short offline       Completed without error       00%     13145         -

# 6  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      7728         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

Le second, un plus récent, toujours en IDE

```
serveur ~ # smartctl -a /dev/hdc

smartctl 5.39.1 2010-01-28 r3054 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 and 7200.7 Plus family

Device Model:     ST3200822A

Serial Number:    4LJ2D7EV

Firmware Version: 3.01

User Capacity:    200,049,647,616 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   6

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2

Local Time is:    Mon Nov 15 00:23:40 2010 CET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82)   Offline data collection activity

               was completed without error.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        ( 430) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               No General Purpose Logging support.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 111) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   051   046   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       177437515

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   096   096   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   099   099   020    Old_age   Always       -       1400

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       4

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   084   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       275811872

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   092   092   000    Old_age   Always       -       7651

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   099   099   020    Old_age   Always       -       1621

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   038   049   000    Old_age   Always       -       38

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   051   046   000    Old_age   Always       -       177437515

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

202 Data_Address_Mark_Errs  0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      5103         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      5103         -

# 3  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      4710         -

# 4  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      1156         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

----------

## guilc

Vu comment les 2 semblent partager un taux d'erreur de lecture élevé, je commencerais par changer la nappe IDE

La doc des paramètres :

Pour seagate : http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki/AttributesSeagate

----------

## jotake

Tous d'abord merci pour le lien, je vais enfin pouvoir parler le smartctl presque couramment !

J'avoue qu'effectivement le nombre d'erreur de lecture est assez impressionnant; Je vais essayer de changer la nappe IDE si j'arrive a en trouver une dans mon bordel !

Sinon, mise à part ceci, voit tu autres choses qui pourrait m'indiquer une fin de vie proche de ses HDD ? sachant qu'ils sont relativement ancien (plus de 8 ans pour le 80 giga).

Quels tests pourrais-je réaliser pour tester leurs états et estimer leurs durées de vies ?

----------

## guilc

Bah y a pas grand chose :

- de temps en temps un "smartctl -t long /dev/sdX" pour lancer un test de surface, suivi d'un "smartctl -l selftest /dev/sdX" pour lire le résultat quelques minutes/heures après

- régulièrement un petit check des valeurs SMART

La ton disque plus récent a réalloué 4 secteurs. Faut surveiller, tant que ça bouge pas ça devrait être bon (je ne sais pas depuis quand ils sont là). Par contre, si ça se met à monter => à changer/SAV

Mais sinon, faut pas non plus psychoter 24/24  :Smile: 

Et garder à l'esprit que SMART ce n'est pas le miracle : s'il dit qu'il y a un souci, c'est qu'il y a quelque chose à voir/faire et qu'il y a un souci soit corrigeable soit pre-mortem, mais l'inverse est faux : un disque peut cramer sans jamais avoir prévenu dans les rapports SMART  :Wink: 

----------

## jotake

Ok, merci pour toutes ces petites informations.

Mon souci est que les données contenues sur l'ensemble de ses deux disques sont assez importantes à mes yeux, et je me vois mal les perdre.

J'ai toutefois un backup d'une partie de ceci sur un autre hdd au cas ou, cependant j'envisage sérieusement de me monter un petit NAS, mais j'hésite à me monter une machine à base de raid, ou d'investir dans un NAS synology

----------

